# Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite



## Adl3r4ug3 (27. November 2008)

Hallo,

Nächstes Frühjahr werde ich an den Bodensee kommen. Und zwar über Pfingsten. Höchstwarscheinlich auf die österreichische oder schweizer Seite. 
In Deutschland habe ich den Fischereischein. 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich in Österreich oder in der Schweiz tun muss (und haben muss) um an eine 2-wöchige Angellizens für den Bodensee zu kommen?#:


----------



## Patrick_87 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

http://www.velotours.net/html/angeln_am_bodensee.html  hier kannste alles nachlesen


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (28. November 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

Danke, der Link hat mir sehr weiter geholfen. 
Interessant finde ich, dass man in der Schweiz: 
[...]einfache Angel[...]einem einfachen[...]einem festen Schwimmer [...]für jedermann frei. 
( Schweizer Jedermanns Recht ).

Aber da ich ehh mit Spinnern und Wobbler angeln werde, bringt mir das nichts. Aber mit meinem deutschen Fischereischein kann ich mir dann, dem Text zu folge, die Erlaubniss holen.

Hast du/hat jemand mir vielleicht einen Tipp, von wo und wie ich am besten auf Barsch angeln kann. Wie gesagt, ich werde höchstwarscheinlich auf die Schweizer oder Österreicher Seite gehen und von dort angeln. Ein Tipp auf deutschem Gebiet wäre auch super.


----------



## Walstipper (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Danke, der Link hat mir sehr weiter geholfen.
> Interessant finde ich, dass man in der Schweiz:
> [...]einfache Angel[...]einem einfachen[...]einem festen Schwimmer [...]für jedermann frei.
> ( Schweizer Jedermanns Recht ).
> ...



Darf ich fragen, wie du mit deiner Idee eines längeren Angelurlaubs gerade auf den Bodensee gekommen bist? Kommst du dort überhaupt an ein Boot?


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*



Walstipper schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, wie du mit deiner Idee eines längeren Angelurlaubs gerade auf den Bodensee gekommen bist? Kommst du dort überhaupt an ein Boot?



Naja ich gehe halt mit meinem Eltern nächstes Jahr im Frühjar an den Bodensee zum Urlaub machen (Zelten). Da werde ich warscheinlich mitgehen und dann vieeeeeeel angeln gehen. An ein Boot komme ich dort nicht. Außer halt an ein kleines Kanu oder ein Schlauchboot. Angeln wollte ich eigentlich eher vom Land aus.


----------



## Walstipper (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Naja ich gehe halt mit meinem Eltern nächstes Jahr im Frühjar an den Bodensee zum Urlaub machen (Zelten). Da werde ich warscheinlich mitgehen und dann vieeeeeeel angeln gehen. An ein Boot komme ich dort nicht. Außer halt an ein kleines Kanu oder ein Schlauchboot. Angeln wollte ich eigentlich eher vom Land aus.



Ich will dir ja den Urlaub ned vermiesen, aber die einzige Angelart die bei kurzfristiger Planung Erfolg verspricht, ist das Felchenangeln vom Boot. Zum Spinnfischen sind die Barsche hier zu klein (<20), oder zu verstört, zumindest hat noch kein einziger meinen Tiny Fry 38 angefasst. Wenn du es mit der Spinne vom Ufer versuchen willst, brauchst du schon extrem markante Stellen (gilt auch für Karpfen). Mal so das Ufer ablaufen und auf Hecht spinnen macht kaum Sinn.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

Hecht kommt für mich ehh _noch nicht_ in Frage. Ich bin noch ziehmlich am Anfang meiner Angelkarriere. Wollte halt mal auf Barsch bzw. Forellen gehen. Aber danke, dass du mir sagst, wie es ist. Dann musss ich mir das mit dem Urlaub doch noch überlegen. Wie siehts denn im Rhein aus, der in den Bodensee mündet? Warscheinlich werden wir in das Gebiet gehen, indem der Rhein in den See fließt. Habe ich da bessere Erfolgschancen?


----------



## Walstipper (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*



Adl3r4ug3 schrieb:


> Hecht kommt für mich ehh _noch nicht_ in Frage. Ich bin noch ziehmlich am Anfang meiner Angelkarriere. Wollte halt mal auf Barsch bzw. Forellen gehen. Aber danke, dass du mir sagst, wie es ist. Dann musss ich mir das mit dem Urlaub doch noch überlegen. Wie siehts denn im Rhein aus, der in den Bodensee mündet? Warscheinlich werden wir in das Gebiet gehen, indem der Rhein in den See fließt. Habe ich da bessere Erfolgschancen?



Vom dem Gebiet weis ich nix. Was ich noch vergessen habe waren die Döbel, der Bestand ist ganz gut am See, und auch im Drill machen die Laune. Abert auch die muss man finden.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

Hmm. Ich glaube, das wird nicht so einfach werden...|kopfkrat


----------



## Walstipper (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

War bei meerähnlichen Zuständen auch nicht zu erwarten, oder? Besonders mit der Spinne.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Patrick_87 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/046_051_bodensee_bawue.pdf


----------



## Walstipper (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> http://www.fischundfang.de/r30/vc_content/bilder/firma456/046_051_bodensee_bawue.pdf



Da gehts halt hauptsächlich um den Unter/Gnadensee. Sind andere Bedingungen als im Obersee.


----------



## NoSaint (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

Man beachte, der Gadensee bzw. Untersee hat eine Tiefe  zwischen 10 und 30 Metern. Der Obersee (von dem auch Walstipper spricht) hat eine Tiefe von etwa 40 bis 250m, dementsprechend gleicht die Suche im O-See nach Hechten der Suche nach der Nadel im Heuhaufen... Vom demher kann man die beiden Seeteile nicht vergleichen, in etwa 12 jahren angeln am Obersee hatte ich bis dato erst einmal einen "verdächtigen" Hechtbiss, der nicht verwertet werden konnte und das waren etliche Stunden Schleppen. Am Untersee fängt man laut den Anglern dort, an einem guten Tag, im Schnitt 2-5 Hechte am Tag (ich selber hab mit dem Untersee noch keine Erfahrungen)


----------



## bodenseepeter (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

Ich bin ja auch ganz klar Anhänger der Untersee-Fraktion. Habe sogar ein Untersee-Boot!
Die Angelei auf dem Obersee ist wirklich komplex. Ohne Echo haben Anfänger (also auch so ortsfremde wie ich) dort keine echte Chance.

Google doch mal nach einem Angelverein in Deiner Urlaubsregion, da kann Dir bestimmt wer helfen oder Dich mitnehmen.


----------



## Walstipper (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*



NoSaint schrieb:


> Am Untersee fängt man laut den Anglern dort, an einem guten Tag, im Schnitt 2-5 Hechte am Tag (ich selber hab mit dem Untersee noch keine Erfahrungen)



Is das nicht ein bisschen hoch gegriffen?

Wie siehts eigentlich bei Eutrophie/Raubfischangeln von Untersee vs. Gnadensee aus? Weis jemand mehr über den Markelfinger Winkel, hab mal gehört das dort nur Wohnansässige fischen drüfen, und auch das mit begrenzter Kartenausgabe.


----------



## Patrick_87 (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

also ich glaub der ist gepachtet vom reichenauer verein, da gibts keine karten für nicht vereinsmitglieder, bin mirda aber nicht sicher


----------



## NoSaint (2. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

@Walstipper, der Typ von der Uni hatte das jedenfalls gesagt, dieser Student...


----------



## walt (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

Hallo vom Bodensee
Am österreichischen Ufer ist das Revier Hard das größte. Es reicht von der Mündung Bregenzer Ache bis zur Rheinmündung und beinhaltet auch die Flußstrecken.
Also vom Ufer aus sind Karpfen, Weißfische, Hecht möglich. In den Flußstrecken Regenbogen.- Seeforellen. Vom Boot aus Barsch, Zander, Felchen. Am besten Du meldest dich beider Fischerkartenausgabe in Hard beim Strandbad. Dort gibts Tipps von Burkhard und evtl. kennt er einen Rentner der dich mit auf den See nimmt.


----------



## Adl3r4ug3 (14. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Bodensee auf österreichischer/schweizer Seite*

Danke walt!!


----------

